# .:DP Motorsport AMP Refinishing:.



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

So last April i bought a set of AMP's from Thatcher for my MK6.




























at the end of the season i decided i wanted to do something else with them. Looked into building them, and the price of lips and barrels was gunna be alittle out of my budget this winter.


So i decided to get the faces and bolts copper plated, and i was gunna polish the lips up to get some more shine. I got 1 wheel split...to take the face to 4everkustoms in PA










dropped of the face off and 2 weeks later i got this picture....











Jason has been busy so he hasn't gotten much farther with the face of the wheel, but iv been putting some time on on the lips of the wheels getting them cleaned up....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup: oh wordd:laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

In for updates.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

X2


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

This is going to look sick:thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Sir, when do you expect the faces back?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ninohale said:


> Sir, when do you expect the faces back?


I think he was telling me in the middle of March.

He still has to ship the center caps out.


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> I think he was telling me in the middle of March.
> 
> He still has to ship the center caps out.


I feel his pain....


----------

